# Sleeve question



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Howard asking for a follow up on the bare arm sleeve you tested.

How did it hold up?
Worth the purchase?
Is it realistic enough for your training?
Would you recommend it for others to try?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Hi Phil,


Much like anything else new that comes along for dog training it is pretty much a novelty. We returned the arm we had due to a manufacturer defect in the material. We got another in return. We've had it a year now and only used it a couple times, primarily out of curiosity for seasoned dogs who haven't had a real bite yet, or for new green dogs to give them a realistic look. 



The handle that came on ours makes the item very cumbersome and unwieldy. We'd rather have an appendage that the decoy could actually wear. Because of the poor engineering of the item it sits in the equipment trailer most of the time.


I give it 2 stars.:-\"


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the revue Howard. I really like the philosophy behind it but who wants to take a chance using something that can get the quarry injured due to the not so good safety rating it has received as well as the over all quality.

On the other side Elite K-9 is selling one where your arm actually goes inside of the arm like a normal sleeve. Have heard no revues on it as yet. Like I stated earlier I like the concept just not the quality of the item itself.

Stay safe! I am truly enjoying the retirement!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Well, good for you.  I'm not too far away myself.


Ref the wearable fake arm....we're considering that one as well.


----------

